# Hello. New here.



## Green in WIgan (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello all, 
I'm new here. I'm 32 married with children from the Northwest area of the UK, 
I'm a photographer and my wife had her own craft business. 
I'm here because I sometimes struggle with daily life as my wife suffers from depression and some days are worse than others and always find comfort and advice talking to other spouses or parents. 

I hope to chat with some of you soon.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

{Removed link to another forum ~EleGirl}


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM!

I did removed the link to another forum that you posted. That's not allowed here on TAM. Usually we ban anyone who does that as a spammer as it appears they are only posting here to drive traffic to their website/forum.


----------



## Green in WIgan (Dec 11, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Welcome to TAM!
> 
> I did removed the link to another forum that you posted. That's not allowed here on TAM. Usually we ban anyone who does that as a spammer as it appears they are only posting here to drive traffic to their website/forum.


I apologise to be honest I didn't think it would link as I put a space between the words. I'm definitely not a spammer and am only a member of the other forum not owner or anything. I apologize again.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

